# Stuffed, tunnel-boned duck splitting open



## Kujiraya (Apr 28, 2013)

This weekend, I stuffed and cooked a tunnel-boned duck. However, it split open along the middle of the breast, where the duck's breast-bone would have been. I think I might have over-stuffed the duck, but I'm also thinking that tying a few strings across the duck's chest might have prevented this from happening. Would there be a best way to tie strings around a duck for this purpose? Do you have any other suggestions on how to prevent a stuffed, tunnel-boned duck from splitting open, down the middle like this, in the future? Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 28, 2013)

If it split because it was over stuffed. It will split between the strings.  The solution isn't string.


----------



## Kujiraya (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks, Andy M. I think I put in 3 x more stuffing than I should have. The duck looked like it had grown to twice its original size by the time I had finished stuffing it.

How do I know when enough stuffing is enough, apart from through experience (trial and error)?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 28, 2013)

Usual stuffing directions say to fill the cavity loosely.


----------



## Kujiraya (Apr 28, 2013)

Ok, will try again this coming weekend!


----------



## Addie (Apr 29, 2013)

Remember, stuffing expands as it is cooking. Have you ever made stuffing for your holiday turkey and had leftovers? You place the extra into a casserole bowl and bake it. When you take it out of the oven, it has swollen and looks like more than you remember putting in the oven.


----------

